

First, let's fire all the managers - jblesage
http://hbr.org/2011/12/first-lets-fire-all-the-managers/ar/1?cm_sp=most_widget-_-hbr_articles-_-First%2C%20Lets%20Fire%20All%20the%20Managers

======
waqf
Paywall _and_ Disqus? (Can't speak for anyone else but Disqus never loads on
my browser, it just sits there spinning.)

------
waqf
non-paywall version:

[http://tintanze.blogspot.com/2011/11/first-lets-fire-all-
man...](http://tintanze.blogspot.com/2011/11/first-lets-fire-all-managers-by-
gary.html)

